# Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

					Der ideale Spiele-PC ist nicht nur schnell, sondern auch noch leise. Um die generierte Abwärme des Prozessores aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern, lassen sich die Hersteller immer raffiniertere Kühlerdesigns einfallen. Wir haben das neueste Modell aus dem Hause Noctua getestet, den NH-D15: Schafft es der Riesenkühler, die neue Referenz zu werden?

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*


----------



## Aemkeisdna (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ein Vergleich zwischen Luftkühlung und Kompaktkühlung wäre echt spitze. 
Vllt findet sich was um meine H60 abzulösen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

An sich ein guter Test. Allerdings hätte ich mir einen direkten Vergleich mit dem Noctua NH-D14 gewünscht. 

Eine Frage zum Testsystem habe ich noch. Warum wird hier ein relativ altes CPU-Modell verwendet? Der Intel i5-2500K ist ja bereits EOL. 
Btw. im Test steht i7-2500k.


----------



## OdlG (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Mich würde hier auch eher ein Ivy/Haswell Test interessieren, da die doch ohnehin viel wärmer werden und damit auch eher Bedarf nach so einem Kühler haben. Bei 90€ Kaufpreis finde ich die Lüfter aber schon eher mäßig ...


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ein ziemlicher Murks der Test. 

Wieso wird nicht eine richtig hitzköpfige CPU verwendet? Sorry aber für eure CPU ist der Kühler doch einwenig überdimensioniert...

Des Weiteren ist das mit den Lüftern auch ziemlicher Quatsch den ihr da schreibt. Der Noctua hat einen wesentlich höheren Druck und kühlt dadurch bei höheren Temperaturen wesentlich besser.
Und da ihr wohl diesen Silent Wings 2 genommen habt, wundert es mich nicht, dass er "leiser" ist. Einen Lüfter mit 1500 Umdrehungen durch einen mit 1000 zu ersetzen, da brauch man kein großer Prophet sein. 
Ein Vergleich mit gleicher Drehzahl hätte auch mehr Sinn ergeben als jeweils einen % Wert vom Höchstwert zu nehmen...

Zumal Noctua selbst auch Lüfter im niedrigeren Drehzahlbereich im Angebot hätte... 

Da hätte ich doch wirklich mehr erwartet von euch!

Dieser Test hier ist da um einiges besser und detailierter: Noctua NH-D15 - neuer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test - Geräuschkulisse: Schalldruck (dB(A)) (Seite 10) - HT4U.net


----------



## saxon62 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ich hab den NH-D14 drin. Läuft mit meinem i5-2500K@4.5 und 1,344 v unter Vollast bei
max. 62 Grad pro Kern. Zimmertemperatur bei 22 Grad. Ist m.E. kaum verbesserungs-
würdig gegenüber dem NH-D15....Hab 53,-- damals gezahlt


----------



## AMD-CPU (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ein Test mit einer 130/150W Sockel 2011 CPU oder dem FX 9590 währe noch interessant gewesen.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Den hättet Ihr zum Testen nehmen sollen...AMD FX-9590, 8x 4.70GHz, boxed (FD9590FHHKWOF) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bhaalzac (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Sicherlich ein interessanter Kühler aber der Preis ist einfach viel zu hoch. Vergleichbare Leistung bekommt man bei so ziemlich jedem Doppelturm-Kühler, andere kosten dabei aber im Schnitt 30-40 Euro weniger.

Allerdings muss man natürlich dazu sagen, dass der Prozessor nun nicht wirklich heiß wurde. So kann man natürlich nicht viel über die maximale Leistungsfähigkeit des Noctua sagen. Hier wäre ein hitzigerer Prozessor wohl aussagekräftiger gewesen.


----------



## Bensen (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Habt ihr möglicherweise die Temperaturen von Standard- und Referenzlüftern vertauscht? Im Text schreibt ihr, dass der Prozessor mit dem BeQuiet ca. ein Grad wärmer ist, aber die Temperaturangaben im Text und in der Tabelle zeigen das Gegenteil.


----------



## Kubiac (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Leute wenn ihr einen kühleren Prozessor wollt, dann besorgt euch ein Gehäuse wie die Silverstone Raven 02.
 Da ist da Mainboard um 90° gedreht. Gehäuselüfter sind ausschließlich im Boden und einer oben angebracht. Alle laufen mit min. Drehzahl.
 Sämtliche Komponenten sind unter last locker 15°C kühler als vorher. 
 Da brauche ich keine überteuerten CPU- oder Grafikkartenkühler mehr.
 Meine Gainward GTX 770 Phantom ist im alten Gehäuse regelmäßig an die 80°C Grenze gekommen und hat den Boost reduziert. Nun bleibt sie knapp unter 70°C und läuft mit max. Boost.


----------



## marvinj (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



AMD-CPU schrieb:


> Ein Test mit einer 130/150W Sockel 2011 CPU oder dem FX 9590 währe noch interessant gewesen.


 Einfach mal max TDP wegziehen lassen...
Sonst FETT


----------



## hammelgammler (6. Mai 2014)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Leute wenn ihr einen kühleren Prozessor wollt, dann besorgt euch ein Gehäuse wie die Silverstone Raven 02.
> Da ist da Mainboard um 90° gedreht. Gehäuselüfter sind ausschließlich im Boden und einer oben angebracht. Alle laufen mit min. Drehzahl.
> Sämtliche Komponenten sind unter last locker 15°C kühler als vorher.
> Da brauche ich keine überteuerten CPU- oder Grafikkartenkühler mehr.
> Meine Gainward GTX 770 Phantom ist im alten Gehäuse regelmäßig an die 80°C Grenze gekommen und hat den Boost reduziert. Nun bleibt sie knapp unter 70°C und läuft mit max. Boost.



Da hast du recht! 
Ich hätte mir ebenfalls beinahe das FT02 gekauft, allerdings gibt es Probleme mit Custom Designs bei GPU wegen der 90° Drehung.


----------



## P4TriX206 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Leute wenn ihr einen kühleren Prozessor wollt, dann besorgt euch ein Gehäuse wie die Silverstone Raven 02.
> Da ist da Mainboard um 90° gedreht. Gehäuselüfter sind ausschließlich im Boden und einer oben angebracht. Alle laufen mit min. Drehzahl.
> Sämtliche Komponenten sind unter last locker 15°C kühler als vorher.
> Da brauche ich keine überteuerten CPU- oder Grafikkartenkühler mehr.
> Meine Gainward GTX 770 Phantom ist im alten Gehäuse regelmäßig an die 80°C Grenze gekommen und hat den Boost reduziert. Nun bleibt sie knapp unter 70°C und läuft mit max. Boost.


 
Ich glaube nicht das es Kühler werden kann als aktuell bei mir. Habe einen Lüftertunnel der von vorne bis nach hinten geht


----------



## hammelgammler (6. Mai 2014)

P4TriX206 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es Kühler werden kann als aktuell bei mir. Habe einen Lüftertunnel der von vorne bis nach hinten geht



Das finde ich jetzt aber interessant. 
Könntest du das genauer erläutern wie du das gemacht hast?


----------



## Kubiac (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Da hast du recht!
> Ich hätte mir ebenfalls beinahe das FT02 gekauft, allerdings gibt es Probleme mit Custom Designs bei GPU wegen der 90° Drehung.


 
 Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht gerade die warme Luft nach unten pustet, gibt es keine Probleme. Die Gainward GTX770 Phantom hat auch Custom-Lüfter und Design.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> An sich ein guter Test. Allerdings hätte ich mir einen direkten Vergleich mit dem Noctua NH-D14 gewünscht.
> 
> Eine Frage zum Testsystem habe ich noch. Warum wird hier ein relativ altes CPU-Modell verwendet? Der Intel i5-2500K ist ja bereits EOL.
> Btw. im Test steht i7-2500k.


 
IB und HSW verbauchen weniger und haben "dank" des schlechten Wärmeübergangs zwischen DIE und IHS eine künstlich angehobene Temperatur, die die Unterschiede zwischen Kühlern kleiner erscheinen lässt, als sie eigentlich sind. SB ist imho die derzeit beste Basis für Kühlertests - es sei denn, man hat einen IB/SB-E zur Hand. Aber die wachsen afaik selbst bei PCGH nicht auf Bäumen. Ich würde sogar Lynnflied Tests gegenüber Haswell vorziehen.


----------



## P4TriX206 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt aber interessant.
> Könntest du das genauer erläutern wie du das gemacht hast?


 
Also...in meiner Signatur sieht man ja das ich ein sehr kleines Gehäuse habe.
Ganz vorne habe ich einen 23cm Lüfter -> http://www.amazon.de/BitFenix-Spectre-Lüfter-230mm-schwarz/dp/B0067LYZ2A
Als CPU Kühler habe ich den -> Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E, CPU-Kühler
Als Gehäuselüfter hinten -> XIGMATEK XAF-F1456 140mm White LED Blue Case Fan Ultra Quiet Copper Bushing Axis Aeronautical Oil System Bearing - Newegg.com
und 2x oben -> CoolerMaster SickleFlow 120 Blue LED 120x120x25mm 2000 U/min

mittels Lüftersteuerung habe ich sie alle auf den gleichen Luftstrom gestellt....und anhand des Gehäuses kann man sich ja denken das es nur aus Lüftern besteht


----------



## hammelgammler (6. Mai 2014)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht gerade die warme Luft nach unten pustet, gibt es keine Probleme. Die Gainward GTX770 Phantom hat auch Custom-Lüfter und Design.



Ich meine auf der Silverstone Homepage steht sogar, welche Kühler Typen für das Gehäuse nicht so geeignet sind. 
Der Raijintek Morpheus ist zum Beispiel so ein Ding, da soll es wohl Probleme geben. 
Sonst hätte ich wirklich auch das FT02 gekauft, ist eventuell nicht "Ultra" Silent, aber auf jedenfall sehr sehr kühl.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Warum habe ich für den Test einen 2500K und als Referenzlüfter verwendet?

Der Vergleichbarkeit halber. Wie längerfristige Leser wissen dürften, handelt es sich bei diesem Testaufbau um unser Referenzsystem für CPU-Kühler-Tests. Würde ich eine andere CPU oder Vergleichslüfter wählen, wäre jegliche Vergleichbarkeit mit bisher getesteten CPU-Kühlern dahin.

Ob es Sinn ergibt, solch massive Kühler zukünftig mit CPUs zu testen die mehr Abwärme produzieren, werden intern mal diskutieren.

In der kommenden Ausgabe 07/2014 findet sich übrigens auch ein Print-Test mit aktuellen CPU-Kühlern. Dort findet ihr auch die Temperaturwerte die wir beim Overvolting und Overclocking des 2500K gemessen haben.


----------



## Monsjo (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Sonst habt ihr doch einen i7 2600k genommen?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



P4TriX206 schrieb:


> Also...in meiner Signatur sieht man ja das ich ein sehr kleines Gehäuse habe.
> Ganz vorne habe ich einen 23cm Lüfter -> BitFenix Spectre Pro Lüfter 230mm blau LED/schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Als CPU Kühler habe ich den -> Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E, CPU-Kühler
> Als Gehäuselüfter hinten -> XIGMATEK XAF-F1456 140mm White LED Blue Case Fan Ultra Quiet Copper Bushing Axis Aeronautical Oil System Bearing - Newegg.com
> ...


 
Äh, die Lüfter haben aber unterschiedliche Fördermengen, bei solch einem Unterfangen wären gleicher Lüfter die bessere Wahl, wie beim Coolermaster HAF, habe 3*230er und da geht viel Luft durch, und ich muss nicht mal auf 100% arbeiten, die drehen grade ca. 300RPM/5V


----------



## NuVirus (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ist die Bewertung wirklich vergleichbar mit den CPU Kühler Tests im Heft?
Was mich gerade wundert ist, dass der NH-U14S bessere Temperaturen erzielt aber ein i7 2600k verwendet wird?
Dazu ist er noch leiser und kleiner günstiger.


----------



## Kondar (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



OdlG schrieb:


> Mich würde hier auch eher ein Ivy/Haswell Test interessieren, da die doch ohnehin viel wärmer werden und damit auch eher Bedarf nach so einem Kühler haben. Bei 90€ Kaufpreis finde ich die Lüfter aber schon eher mäßig ...


 
Bei den Lüftern stimme ich Dir 100% zu aber was "viel wärmer werden" angeht würde dann doch eher ein alter P4 oder ein FX9590 in Frage kommen. (?)


----------



## micsterni14 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



Bensen schrieb:


> Habt ihr möglicherweise die Temperaturen von Standard- und Referenzlüftern vertauscht? Im Text schreibt ihr, dass der Prozessor mit dem BeQuiet ca. ein Grad wärmer ist, aber die Temperaturangaben im Text und in der Tabelle zeigen das Gegenteil.


 

Ja, liest sich irgendwie ,als ob die Legende nicht mit den Balken überein stimmt. 
Außerdem muss es ein echt schlechter 2500K sein, wenn ihr immerhin 1,35V für 3800Mhz braucht

Aber ich finds toll, dass gezeigt wird, wie sehr viel leiser man einen Kühler betreiben kann, ohne wirklich Leistung einzubüßen


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

hässliches Design  (obwohl die Lüfter super sind), viel zu teuer und die Ergebnisse hauen mich nicht vom Hocker
Dann kann man auch einfach zum Himalaya 2, Dark Rock 3, u14s,... greifen.


----------



## Markus_P (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ich kann den Test nicht wirklich glauben schenken ...
Sonst heißt es immer das die noctua lüfter so gut seien und jetzt sind die so laut und nur 1grad kälter als die be quit die viel leiser laufen (sollen)???

endweder es ist irgendwas bei der montage falsch gelaufen oder sonst irgendwo ein fehler ...
Oder sonst ist der 90Euro Kühler einfach schlecht ....

mfg


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Aber ich finds toll, dass gezeigt wird, wie sehr viel leiser man einen Kühler betreiben kann, ohne wirklich Leistung einzubüßen



Der Kühler richtet sich halt vor allem an diejenigen die extremes OC betreiben und daher unter Last die Leistung benötigen, ansonsten kann man die Lüfter auch gut im Bereich von 500-750 Umdrehungen laufen lassen und hat es so superleise. (Wenn er bis 300 Umdrehungen runter geregelt werden kann, im idle sogar mit 300).
Aber so wie pcgh den Kühler getestet hat ist es einfach schrott und das Fazit ne Frechheit mit dem Hinweis, mit noch anderen Lüftern noch leiser. 
Wenn man die Lüfter nicht mit der selben Drehzahl betreibt ist diese Aussage einfach unfug 




Markus_P schrieb:


> Ich kann den Test nicht wirklich glauben schenken ...
> Sonst heißt es immer das die noctua lüfter so gut seien und jetzt sind die so laut und nur 1grad kälter als die be quit die viel leiser laufen (sollen)???



Siehe mein Beitrag oben, ist doch logisch, dass Lüfter die eine höhere maximale Umdrehungszahl haben (in dem Fall 50% höher), auch dementsprechend lauter sind, wenn man sie @max Drehzahl laufen lässt.
Drosselst du den Lüfter mal auf die selbe Drehzahl wirst du merken, dass sie flüsterleise sind.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## shadie (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> hässliches Design  (obwohl die Lüfter super sind), viel zu teuer und die Ergebnisse hauen mich nicht vom Hocker
> Dann kann man auch einfach zum Himalaya 2, Dark Rock 3, u14s,... greifen.



Zum Glück ist Design Geschmackssache

Hattest du mal einen Be Quiet und einen Noctua und bei beiden mal einen Sockelwechsel?

Bei Noctua ist es selbstverständlich dass dir aus Österreich ein neues Installationskit zugeschickt wird.

Bei Be Quiet dauert das schon etwas länger.
Da darf man Rechnung raussuchen usw.


Zudem bekommst du bei Noctua 6 Jahre Garantie, wie viel hat BQ noch mal?


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Joar hatte ich. Der Support von BeQuiet ist eigentlich super. Der von Noctua auch (hier muss man ebenfalls eine Rechnung raussuchen ). Wenn man weiß, wie der der BeQuiet-Kühler montiert wird, ist das auch kein Problem.
Und Garantie am Kühler: Für was? Abgesehen von den Lüftern kann da nicht viel kaputt gehen^^.


----------



## basic123 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ich gehöre nicht zur Zielgruppe und habe daher nie verstanden, wozu man solch wulstige Kühlkörper auf seiner CPU braucht. Seit Sandy Bridge muss man doch kaum Wärme abführen. 

Einen Core i7 2600k kann man problemlos bei 4.0GHz und 1.15V mit dem leisen Boxed-Kühler betreiben. Temperatur bleibt unter 65°C und die Lautstärke bei max. 1.1 Sone. Für 4.0 bis 4.6GHz bräuchte man dann schon einen größeren Kühlkörper, die gibt's aber auch für unter 30€. Bleibt als einziger praktisch sinnvoller Einsatzbereich Benchmarking mit >5.0GHz oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## shadie (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Joar hatte ich. Der Support von BeQuiet ist eigentlich super. Der von Noctua auch (hier muss man ebenfalls eine Rechnung raussuchen ). Wenn man weiß, wie der der BeQuiet-Kühler montiert wird, ist das auch kein Problem.
> Und Garantie am Kühler: Für was? Abgesehen von den Lüftern kann da nicht viel kaputt gehen^^.



Ich musste bei Noctua noch keine Rechnung raussuchen.
hatte bereits einen NH-D14 und bei dem habe ich einen Sockelwechsel mitgemacht und mir wurde auf meine Mail sofort ein Kit rausgeschickt.

Bzgl. Garantie: Ehm ja klar geht am Kühler nix kaputt aber bei Noctua kostet so ein großer Lüfter 23 €, da finde ich es schon sehr schön, dass ich auf den 6 jahre Garantie habe.
Das zeigt auch ein gewisses Vertrauen in die eigenen Produkte, ansonsten würde nie jemand 6 Jahre geben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> IB und HSW verbauchen weniger und haben "dank" des schlechten Wärmeübergangs zwischen DIE und IHS eine künstlich angehobene Temperatur, die die Unterschiede zwischen Kühlern kleiner erscheinen lässt, als sie eigentlich sind.


Genau - oder um es nochmal anders zu formulieren: Gerade bei Haswell-CPUs spielt der Kühler aufgrund des miesen Wärmeübergangs für die erreichbaren Temperaturen eine geringere Rolle. Oder noch anders: Die ausgelesenen Temperaturen bei Haswell-DT/WS sagen über die Kühlkonstruktion nicht viel aus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> SB ist imho die derzeit beste Basis für Kühlertests - es sei denn, man hat einen IB/SB-E zur Hand. Aber die wachsen afaik selbst bei PCGH nicht auf Bäumen. Ich würde sogar Lynnflied Tests gegenüber Haswell vorziehen.


So-2011-CPUs hätten dann wohl wieder den Nachteil, dass nicht alle (?) Kühler dazu kompatibel sind, oder?


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Der von Noctua auch (hier muss man ebenfalls eine Rechnung raussuchen ).



Nö musst du nicht. 

Ich hatte mal beim Umbau in ein neues Gehäuse die low Noise Adapter verschlampt, welche ich immer nutze, da meine Gehäuselüfter festgeregelt sind. Support angeschrieben, ob ich die noch nachträglich erwerben kann. Antwort war, wie viel Lüfter ich denn verbaut habe? --> Hab dann ein Bild angehängt und 2 Tage später hatte ich Post mit allen möglichen Adaptern.




ratmal86 schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß, wie der der BeQuiet-Kühler montiert wird, ist das auch kein Problem.


Die Montage ist grottig gelöst und wird sogar von seiten wie computerbase bemängelt. Von daher verstehe ich nicht, wie hier user immer wieder ihr Produkt und die Montage verteidigen müssen. Geschickt ist was anderes...


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Warum habe ich für den Test einen 2500K und als Referenzlüfter verwendet?
> 
> Der Vergleichbarkeit halber. Wie längerfristige Leser wissen dürften, handelt es sich bei diesem Testaufbau um unser Referenzsystem für CPU-Kühler-Tests. Würde ich eine andere CPU oder Vergleichslüfter wählen, wäre jegliche Vergleichbarkeit mit bisher getesteten CPU-Kühlern dahin.
> 
> ...


 
Also alle bisherigen CPU Kühler Tests wurden mit einem i7 2600k durchgeführt, soweit ich mich entsinne... bspw.:

Thermalright HR-22 im Test: Was kann die Neuauflage des Kult-Kühlers? [Test der Woche]
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten

Desweiteren fehlt mir die Angabe über die verwendete WLP, wurde da wie immer die Schneekanone verwendet oder was anderes?
Ich finde den Test recht ..."ungewöhnlich" vorallem der Vergleich der Lüfter ist etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## P4TriX206 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Äh, die Lüfter haben aber unterschiedliche Fördermengen, bei solch einem Unterfangen wären gleicher Lüfter die bessere Wahl, wie beim Coolermaster HAF, habe 3*230er und da geht viel Luft durch, und ich muss nicht mal auf 100% arbeiten, die drehen grade ca. 300RPM/5V


 
Richtig...das kann man aber ausrechnen...wieviel Leistung die brauchen um bestimmte Luft zu bewegen...deshalb ja auch die Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Pumpi (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ohne direkten Vergleich ist es ein nutzloser Test. Alles was ich jetzt weiß ist das der Kühler für 90€ kühlt  .



basic123 schrieb:


> Einen Core i7 2600k kann man problemlos bei 4.0GHz und 1.15V mit dem leisen Boxed-Kühler betreiben. Temperatur bleibt unter 65°C und die Lautstärke bei max. 1.1 Sone.


 
 Das ging vielleicht mit Ausnahmeexemplaren. Bestimmt nicht mit der Menge an 26K CPU's.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ohne direkten Vergleich ist es ein nutzloser Test. Alles was ich jetzt weiß ist das der Kühler für 90€ kühlt  .


 Doch, der Test sagt einem auch noch, dass die Standardlüfter auf dem Noctua für die Preisklasse eine ziemliche Frechheit sind!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> So-2011-CPUs hätten dann wohl wieder den Nachteil, dass nicht alle (?) Kühler dazu kompatibel sind, oder?


 
Das weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Die Kühler, die ich eines zweiten Blickes würdige, sind es 
Vermutlich ergibt das im unteren Preissegment aber ein Problem und ist als Standard-Testplattform ungeeignet. (meine Aussage berdachte nur Einzeltests, wie den hier)


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nö musst du nicht.
> 
> Ich hatte mal beim Umbau in ein neues Gehäuse die low Noise Adapter verschlampt, welche ich immer nutze, da meine Gehäuselüfter festgeregelt sind. Support angeschrieben, ob ich die noch nachträglich erwerben kann. Antwort war, wie viel Lüfter ich denn verbaut habe? --> Hab dann ein Bild angehängt und 2 Tage später hatte ich Post mit allen möglichen Adaptern.



Wenn du kein Bild gesendet hättest, hätten sie aber eine Rechnung angefordert. Irgendeinen Nachweis möchten die schon haben.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Montage ist grottig gelöst und wird sogar von seiten wie computerbase bemängelt. Von daher verstehe ich nicht, wie hier user immer wieder ihr Produkt und die Montage verteidigen müssen. Geschickt ist was anderes...



Was heißt verteidigen....
Ich habe einige verbaut. Klar hätte man das anders lösen können. Mit ein bisschen Geschick bekommt man den aber auch ins Gehäuse^^.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Doch, der Test sagt einem auch noch, dass die Standardlüfter auf dem Noctua für die Preisklasse eine ziemliche Frechheit sind!


 

Logisch , wenn irgendwo am Markt ein Lüfter existiert der leiser als die Noctua-Lüfter ist, sind diese natürlich als Frechheit anzusehen...
Ob dieser ominöse Lüfter am oberen Drehzahlbereich annähernd so effektiv arbeitet wie die Noctuas wird nirgends geklärt. Somit mögen es nicht die leisesten oder stärksten sein, bieten aber genug Spielraum um minimale Lautstärke oder maximale Kühlleistung zu erreichen. Davon ab halte ich die Lager der Noctuas für wesentlich hochwertiger als der meisten anderen Lüfter.

Und auch andere Hersteller besudeln sich nicht mit Ruhm, bleiben wird doch bei beQuiet und sprechen mal über den DarkRock Pro 2 und den miesen mittigen 135er Lüfter der wegen seines bescheidenen Lagers immer rauszuhören ist. 

Die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen...

PS: Und wenn gar nichts anderes zieht meckert man eben an der Farbe... nix neues...


----------



## JJ Walker (6. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe den test auch nicht.
Ich habe selber den NH 14 auf meinen AMD 8120 geklatscht und auch die noctua nh 1 wlp verwendet. (Ich glaub die wlp heist so) laut lüftersteuerung kann ich den nh 14 im idel mit 580-630rpm bei 34-35ºC betreiben bei bf4 hab ich die drehzahl auf 850-900rpm erhöt und halte eine absolute max temp von 60ºC aber eher immer zwischen 55ºC- 60ºC je nach dem was grad abging. Hab ich gestern erst bei bf 64 server getestet.  Und selbst bei 900rpm ist der kühler kaum zu hören. Da ist meine graka deutlich lauter. Gehäuse war geschlossen ist n fractal 3000 irgendwas.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (6. Mai 2014)

Damit aufgrund der angegebenen Temperaturwerte im Benchmark kein falscher Eindruck entsteht:

Bei den dargestellten Messungen handelt es sich um absolute Temperaturwerte. Da die Umgebungstemperatur bei den Messungen mit den Noctua-Lüftern deutlich höher war als bei den Messungen mit unseren Referenzlüftern, sind die absoluten Temperaturen entsprechend höher.

Relevant für die Bewertung (Und nur dieser Wert fließt in die Wertung mit ein) ist aber der Temperaturunterschied Delta T zwischen der Umgebungstemperatur und der CPU-Temperatur. Nachdem in unserem Benchmark aber nur absolute Werte angegeben sind kann dies leicht falsch verstanden werden.

Daher kurz: Die vom Noctua NH-D15 erreichten Temperaturen sind sehr gut und bieten eine ansprechende Performance. Auch die Lautheit ist wie bereits geschildert angemessen. Die gemessenen 0,4 Sone bei halbierter Lüfterdrehzahl von 750 U/Min sind ebenfalls gut. Die Silent Wings 2 sind zwar leiser, kühlen allerdings nicht so gut.

In unsere Wertung fließt wie gesagt nur Delta T mit ein. Und bei diesem Wert schneiden die Noctua-Lüfter besser ab als unsere Referenzlüfter.



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Doch, der Test sagt einem auch noch, dass die Standardlüfter auf dem Noctua für die Preisklasse eine ziemliche Frechheit sind!


 
Nö, sagt er nicht. Wo habe ich das behauptet?

Übrigens: In der kommenden Ausgabe kommt eine umfangreiche Marktübersicht, da habt ihr dann auch die entsprechenden Vergleichswerte zu anderen aktuellen CPU-Kühlern gegeben. Ohne zuviel zu verraten kann ich schon sagen, dass der Noctua gut abschneidet.

Wer wissen will auf welchem Platz er landet und wie sich der Rest schlägt, der darf sich auf PCGH 07/2014 freuen


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ich halte schwankende / verschiedene Raumtemperaturen für solche Vergleiche für sehr ungünstig. 
Ungeachtet der Delta T Werte dürften die Heatpipes doch von jedem Kelvin mehr Umgebungstemperatur in der Wirkungsweise profitieren, oder irre ich? Falls mir jemand soweit folgen kann...

Also bedeuten höhere Umgebungstemperaturen doch etwas kleine Delta T Ergebnisse?
Grundgedanke ist, dass die Heatpipes ja für bestimmte Temperaturbereiche ausgelegt sind und bei höherer Starttemperatur die Heatpipe von Beginn an schon effizienter arbeitet?!

Nur so ein Gedanke am Rande, zerreißt mich nicht gleich in der Luft...


----------



## PCGH_Tom (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich halte schwankende / verschiedene Raumtemperaturen für solche Vergleiche für sehr ungünstig.
> Ungeachtet der Delta T Werte dürften die Heatpipes doch von jedem Kelvin mehr Umgebungstemperatur in der Wirkungsweise profitieren, oder irre ich? Falls mir jemand soweit folgen kann...
> 
> Also bedeuten höhere Umgebungstemperaturen doch etwas kleine Delta T Ergebnisse?
> ...


 
Ich verstehe worauf Du hinausmöchtest. Mir wäre es auch am liebsten, wenn ich ein Labor hätte indem die Temperatur wirklich stets konstant ist und auch kein störender Airflow die Messungen beeinflusst. Ich versuche die Testbedingungen daher so identisch wie möglich zu gestalten. Die Umgebungstemperatur kann ich aber nur bedingt beeinflussen, daher bemühe ich mich deren Einfluss so gering wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Wow, ist ja heavy hier, ist das ein AMD/Intel Thema oder AMD/Nvidia, so komme ich mich hier vor

Zum Thema BeQuiet, habe ich im anderem Thema schon gesagt, das wenn ich ein Premium Kühler kaufen, mit einem Premium Preis auch verlangen kann, das die Montage auch Premium ist, und das verbockt BeQuiet schon seit 3 Generationen.

Zum Test; also für jetzt ist der Test für mich Sinnlos, da ich keinen Vergleich habe, und wenn ich sehe das die BeQuiet hier auf Höhe der Noctua Lüfter sind, kommt es mir spanisch vor, denn die BeQuiet Silent Lüfter sind für CPU Kühler nicht zu gebrauchen, ausser wer es leise mag


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Nö, sagt er nicht. Wo habe ich das behauptet?
> 
> Übrigens: In der kommenden Ausgabe kommt eine umfangreiche Marktübersicht, da habt ihr dann auch die entsprechenden Vergleichswerte zu anderen aktuellen CPU-Kühlern gegeben. Ohne zuviel zu verraten kann ich schon sagen, dass der Noctua gut abschneidet.
> 
> Wer wissen will auf welchem Platz er landet und wie sich der Rest schlägt, der darf sich auf PCGH 07/2014 freuen


Verdammt, ich hab die Anmerkung "Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht:" nicht gesehen... Tschuldigung!


----------



## Adi1 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Wer wissen will auf welchem Platz er landet und wie sich der Rest schlägt, der darf sich auf PCGH 07/2014 freuen


 
 Keine Sorge, das Heft werde ich mir kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich hab die Anmerkung "Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht:" nicht gesehen... Tschuldigung!


 
Nur für Dich


----------



## Oromis16 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Sehr passend, dass 2 140er Silent Wings IIer schon hier liegen^^
Nur wahrlich bedauerlich, dass aktuell kein Händler in Deutschland das Teil liefern kann (laut Geizhals)


----------



## veteran (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ich habe den NH-D14 auch schon mit einigen anderen Lüftern getestet, musste mir aber bei einigen andere Klammern besorgen sonst hätte die Befestigung nicht hingehauen da die Noctua Klammern doch etwas speziell sind.
Ihr sagt das ihr die Silent Wings2 verbaut habt, konntet ihr dazu die mitgelieferten Klammern des Noctua nutzen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Damit aufgrund der angegebenen Temperaturwerte im Benchmark kein falscher Eindruck entsteht:
> 
> Bei den dargestellten Messungen handelt es sich um absolute Temperaturwerte. Da die Umgebungstemperatur bei den Messungen mit den Noctua-Lüftern deutlich höher war als bei den Messungen mit unseren Referenzlüftern, sind die absoluten Temperaturen entsprechend höher.


 
Moment:
Heißt das, dass die Werte nicht auf 20 °C normiert sind, wie sonst bei PCGH üblich? In dem Fall solltet ihr wenigstens die Raumtemperatur mit angeben, sonst ist eine derartige Gegenüberstellung extrem irreführend.


----------



## Markus_P (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Man(n) hätte noch dazu schreiben müssen das die Noctua Lüfter die Raumtemperatur so stark herunter gekühlt haben sodass die be quite lüfter besser abgeschnitten haben 

Eine schwankende Raumtemperatur bei CPU Kühler tests???
Verfälscht ja die Ergebnisse ja ganz ....

(Und als ich den Test gelesen hab dachte ich mir was da nicht passen könnte .... ich glaubte schon das die Noctua Lüfter "schrott" wären oder die Testexemplare defekt ...)

Und hattet ihr nicht sonst immer einenen 2600k? 

Sonst wäre noch sehr nett ein 2011 System zu verwenden (als zweit System) für Kühler die dafür geeignet sind .... schon klar das so einer Arctic Cooling Alpine 20 PLUS CO Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich nicht sonderlich viel bringt bei einen 2011 system außer das ich danach genau weiß um wie viel db der Kühler über 50 liegt
der K2 sollte ja bei den 2011 CPUs besser abschneiden als bei den kleineren wegen den Heatpipes die sonst nicht richtig aufliegen ...

und habt ihr eine einheitliche wlp ? 


mfg


----------



## ile (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Der Lüfter hat im freien Handel übrigens eine niedrigere Maximaldrehzahl (1200) als hier verbaut. MMn auch sinnvoll so. Mir reichen 1200 vollkommen, alles darüber ist viel zu laut.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moment:
> Heißt das, dass die Werte nicht auf 20 °C normiert sind, wie sonst bei PCGH üblich? In dem Fall solltet ihr wenigstens die Raumtemperatur mit angeben, sonst ist eine derartige Gegenüberstellung extrem irreführend.


 
Daher die Erklärung der Temperaturwerte. In die Wertung fließen nur normierte Werte mit ein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Es wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, die Angaben direkt im Diagram zu machen (oder einfach normierte Werte anzugeben). Nicht jeder liest einen Text vollständig, wenn er vor allem an Werten interessiert ist und eine Angabe von temperaturkorrigierten Werten ist die gewohnte Form. (ließt sich zudem bequemer.)


----------



## kegg (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Sollte dringend geändert werden. Im Gegensatz zu ruyven hatte ich bspw. kein Stückchen Text gelesen da mich nun nur die Werte interessieren, habe nun nochmal nachgelesen. Ich war auch schon der Meinung es würde sogar noch was bringen die Noctua Lüfter gegen beQuiet! Lüfter auszutauschen was irgendwie komisch wirkte...


----------



## elohim (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



kegg schrieb:


> Sollte dringend geändert werden.




Macht in der Form ja gar keinen Sinn.

Außerd scheint der 50% Wert auch nicht richtig übertragen. Und dann nutzt ihr zwei verschiedene Paar Referenzlüfter? 120/140?


----------



## jonofe (11. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht nochmal ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht mit einer etwas anderen Konfiguration:

MSI MPower Max AC
Gehäuse Fractal Define R4
Intel i7 4770K
Noctua NH - D15
OC auf 4.3 GHz bei 1.25V Core Voltage

Last erzeugt mit "Core Damage".
Lüfterdrehzahl 100% => 1500 rpm für beide Lüfter
Vorn und hinten einen Lüfter (vorne rein, hinten raus)

Nach 10 Minuten Last mit Core Damage liegen die Core Temperaturen zwischen 67 und 76 Grad.

Im Leerlauf kühlt der Noctua den i7 4770K auf 25-30 Grad bei 500rpm.

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## userNr.8 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

i7 2500k


----------



## Sysnet (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



elohim schrieb:


> Und dann nutzt ihr zwei verschiedene Paar Referenzlüfter? 120/140?



Warum sollte das schlecht sein? So kann man doch deutlich besser sehen wie der Kühler mit den verschiedenen Größen skaliert. Zudem kann doch nicht auf jedem Kühler ein 120er\140er montiert werden. Da MUSS man doch sogar mit verschiedenen Größen arbeiten um genug Kühler abdecken zu können.

PS: Ich weiß, Thema ist schon älter. Ist mir aber einfach aufgefallen. Jeder kann ja auch seine Meinung haben. Ich verstehe in diesem Fall aber die Kritik nicht.


----------



## s3rioUsly (8. November 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Hallo,
glaubt ihr, die Standard-Lüfter des Noctua NH-D15 reichen bei 50% max. Drehzahl für einen i5-4690k auch unter Vollast aus? 

Gruß,
s3rioUsly


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2014)

s3rioUsly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> glaubt ihr, die Standard-Lüfter des Noctua NH-D15 reichen bei 50% max. Drehzahl für einen i5-4690k auch unter Vollast aus?
> 
> Gruß,
> s3rioUsly



Ohja, höchstwahrscheinlich auch für 1.25V 
Also keine Sorge  
Hab selbst einen 4670K @ 4.2 GHz 1.67V. Kühler: HR-02 Macho @550-600 RPM. Trotzdem bleibt die CPU unter Prime bei 55-62 Grad


----------



## Fox2010 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

1.67V dann wär der doch schon weggebrannt, das muss ein Tippfehler sein
62c° unter Prime 28.5 im 8k test??


----------



## s3rioUsly (8. November 2014)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Danke, das klingt doch schonmal gut. 

Weiß zufällig noch jemand, wie das hier im Test gelungen ist, an dem Noctua die Silent Wings 2 zu befestigen (120er oder 140, welche eigentlich)? Wollte mir nämlich einen neuen Rechner konfigurieren und gleich zusammenbauen lassen und der Händler meinte jetzt, das ginge von den Befestigungen her gar nicht (bzw. bei den 120ern geht es wohl, aber nur wacklig). :?


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> 1.67V dann wär der doch schon weggebrannt, das muss ein Tippfehler sein
> 62c° unter Prime 28.5 im 8k test??



XD
Meinte natürlich 1.167V 
Prime 27
28 ist mir (noch) zu unrealistisch.


----------



## wdkhifi (6. September 2017)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Ich muss diesen Thread nochmals hochkramen. Da meine Silent Loop 280 mit SW3 HighSpeed abgedichtet anfing zu rattern, bekam ich heute von BeQuiet eine neue SilentLoop. Der Service ist an der Stelle wirklich top, von der Anfrage bis zum Erscheinen meines Pakets vergingen nicht einmal 48h. 

Leider machte ich einen fatalen Fehler^^ Ich baute meine alte Silent Loop aus, verpackte alles wieder sauber und öffnete erst dann die neue Silent Loop  Leider sah ich folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Glück geht bei BeQuiet immer jemand schnell ans Telefon und laut Aussage des freundlichen Mitarbeiters hätte er sowas so auch noch nicht gesehen. Naja^^ Er versprach mir umgehend eine weitere Silent Loop zuzuschicken. Doch wie überbrücke ich die Zeit? Richtig. Ich hatte doch noch meinen NH-D15 tief irgendwo in meinem "Lager". Kurz aus meiner staubdichten Verpackung das gute Teil rausgeholt, eingebaut und siehe da, bei 1,34V und 5,0 GHz in Prime Small Test annäherend 70° ^^ (Gut der 7700k ist geköpft und unter liquid gesetzt), aber die Kühlleistung ist nicht im geringstens schlechter, als bei der AiO. 
Leider verdeckt das braune Teil das schicke Mainboard und reduziert den Airflow an den VRMs. Aber sonst? Das Teil ist einfach mächtig und gehört in jede gut ausgestattete PCGH-X Bude


----------



## Flautze (10. September 2017)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

Kann dem nur Zustimmen. Geköpfter i7-6700k @4.8 bei 1.392V Prime custom run 1.5 Stunden: Max auf 1 Kern 73°, ( die anderen 68,66,66 ) allerdings mit Lüfter 100%.
Aber im Alltagssetting (4.5GHz, 1.2V bei 50% Lüfter max. 55C quasi unhörbar)


----------



## o0Julia0o (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*



s3rioUsly schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig noch jemand, wie das hier im Test gelungen ist, an dem Noctua die Silent Wings 2 zu befestigen (120er oder 140, welche eigentlich)? Wollte mir nämlich einen neuen Rechner konfigurieren und gleich zusammenbauen lassen und der Händler meinte jetzt, das ginge von den Befestigungen her gar nicht (bzw. bei den 120ern geht es wohl, aber nur wacklig). :?


Das werden wohl 140ger sein. Echt komisch, sollte doch eigentlich gehen.


----------



## MfDoom (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Noctua NH-D15 im Test: Monsterkühler unter der Lupe*

es geht nur mit Basteln, also Kabelbinder oder Gummis, da die Silentwings etwas spezielle Halterungen haben. Der Beitrag von s3rioUsly ist aber über drei Jahre alt, hoffentlich hat er das Problem schon gelöst.


----------

